# Roy Hibbert takes out full-page ad



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Classy move, big fella.










http://blogimages.thescore.com/tbj/files/2013/06/Roy-hibbert-ad.jpg


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Criticized him all throughout the season, but my man showed up when it mattered, and earned that contract.

Hope he retires a Pacer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Classy guy. Really glad with how hes matured both his game and himself.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Hibbert has a legit chance of making the USA Basketball World Championships team next offseason.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

NBA players should learn from this class act


----------

